# *



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Your very game working with the glass, specially like that to make a cabinet…top marks!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thank You crowie.

I've done more glass work than I care to admit. lol

Owners just sent me a pic of it installed along with a "thank you very much". 
It always feels good to get the accolades.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

For Starters…

Built this vanity and put on a 1" glass top that I painted on the bottom side.










Sliding Closet doors with some alum embellishments .










Built an office study that I closed off with glass doors and fixed glass end panels.



















Bathroom Storage with glass doors.










Cigar store cash/display counter with curved glass on the ends


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice work LR…
We do a lot of glass work as well. I don't care for it at all, but it's a necessary evil in this biz. Got a couple of really good guys that take care of it, so it's not too too painful.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

How do you get the curved glass?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Tony,

Now days I just make a case here and there.

This is all old work, I'm going to post a few more later.
It shows how rounded of a cabinet maker I am 
I work with a lot of mediums…


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> How do you get the curved glass?
> 
> - MrUnix


I would like to say I heat it with a torch, but no
I order it through a glass company, just have to know how to call it out for the radius's,
then don't build until you have the actual piece in hand.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> How do you get the curved glass?
> 
> - MrUnix
> 
> ...


Best advice ever with curved glass….


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Trophy Case with curved glass corners









Metal Display with rivets.

















Curved Cash wrap Couter

























Exterior Display Cases









Rotating Display, This need to rotate in order to get to the case in the front
so I mounted it on a pole with a lazy susan on the top, then put spring loaded wheels on each end to keep it level.









Another Cash Counter









Did this whole jewelry store with glass cases and the frames on the backwalls.









A little display with some curved shelves









More to come…


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

you can do it all LeeRoy wood glass metal bring it on


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

Nice work LR, looks great when done. Working with glass never easy but you certainly got it right.
Regards
Anthm


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks corelz and anthm always appreciate it. (better late than never I guess) 

I just finished this study. 
Not my best work. I don't think my heart was into it using this dark ebony stain over Alder wood.
Plus it took me way too long to complete.

Not really my cup of tea and was a PIA to be honest.

Still waiting for the designer to provide handles. Then the walls are going to be wallpapered. Hopefully I will get better pics when it's all done then maybe post it as a project.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

My respect for your work has just been raised by many degrees. Excellent.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Made the doors also?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Ron! Every degree helps… 

corelz.
Yes made the doors, 7/8" frames with 1/2" panels. Just a basic Shaker door.
I usually order doors but shakers are so easy I figured I would trade some time for some money
and just whip em up myself this time.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

The dark stain takes the detail away.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Not my best work. I don t think my heart was into it using this dark ebony stain over Alder wood.
> Plus it took me way too long to complete.
> 
> Not really my cup of tea and was a PIA to be honest.
> - LeeRoyMan


Quit yer bitchin'... Looks pretty damn good…from Canada anyways..


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Quit yer bitchin … Looks pretty damn good…from Canada anyways..
> 
> - Tony_S


LOL… Looks good from my house too….

(You really need to learn the difference between my bitchin and cryin.)


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> (You really need to learn the difference between my bitchin and cryin.)
> - LeeRoyMan


My bad. I'll do better! I hear both all day long at the shop….just sounds like Charlie Brown's teacher anymore.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

which UV curing glue do you normally use ?
(I was not satisfied with the one shown in the TVinfomercials).


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> which UV curing glue do you normally use ?
> (I was not satisfied with the one shown in the TVinfomercials).
> 
> - John Smith


John, what are you using it for?

I buy my glue from CR Laurence. 
They sale a few different kinds, velocities, curing rate, etc..
Your best bet would be to go to their site and look up UV glue and find the best one that fits your application.
I use Loctite 349


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

thanks, LR, the only one I have ever used is the pen type advertised on the TVinfomercials.
I don't have a "need" for it, it just seems like a nice item to have in the box.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> I use Loctite 349
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is very smart to mark date on it thanks for the *GR8 TIP :<)))))))))))*


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Yeah, when I have 2 or 3 bottles, I like to use the newer stuff on important work and the older stuff on the not so critical stuff. I always get new tubes for anything when the glue is over 4 months old.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Getting old sucks….
I hate making mistakes. Was cutting half lap dado's for the pieces to intersect.
All the dado's were the same distance from the edge except the corner pieces,they were 3/8" difference.
I knew it, the paperwork showed it, except I got on a roll, and just cut all of them the same.

Now I have 3/8" gaps on the front of 2 pieces and in the back of 2 pieces. 
Re-cut them or patch them? It's a very dark color.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks like this will be my next up coming build. (after some small catch up cabinetry)
House is in framing stage now. 
Looking forward to it, should be a slam dunk.

It 12'4" wide x 10'6" high


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

My favorite e-mails to open


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Building this little wine cabinet to slide into a niche.









Worked on the top today.
Made some kerfcore.

















Built a little jig to bend it around.









Clamped it in place.









Filled the kerfs with taping compound.









Now going home to watch the races. We'll see how it holds tomorrow.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

cant wait to see the finished cabinet MASTER :<))))))


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> cant wait to see the finished cabinet MASTER :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


LOL, you crack me up Tony!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

It held it's shape very good, but was a little flimsy feeling, 
so I decided to glue a 1/16 wood skin around it to stiffen it up a bit.

A little glue and a little stretchwrap….....


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

The veneer really locked it into place. Happy with the feel of it now.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Made some Face Frames for some other cabinets I'm building today.









Got the sides attached to the curved top. Used footballs and a strap clamp. Was going to use 2 straps. but ended up just using 1. I think it will be good enough, both seams closed up fairly well.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Set it up to see if the wine rack fit. yep, got lucky.









Making the Face Frame. typical clamping technique?










Sanded some face frames for some different cabinets.
Love the wide belt…..
(is the belt turning?)


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Last post, 
I can see this is pretty much a waste of my time. 
So anybody that was following, (Tony) Thanks


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> Getting old sucks….
> I hate making mistakes. Was cutting half lap dado s for the pieces to intersect.
> All the dado s were the same distance from the edge except the corner pieces,they were 3/8" difference.
> I knew it, the paperwork showed it, except I got on a roll, and just cut all of them the same.
> ...


Recut.

I had a 10' table made from zircote. 16 flitches needed, 16 is all I have.

Of course I eff one up. Luckily zircote is like bubbling oil and water so a different piece worked.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Delete


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

What did you use for the kerf core?

I tried something similar the other day with no luck.

We usually use bendy ply


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Last post,
> I can see this is pretty much a waste of my time.
> So anybody that was following, (Tony) Thanks
> - LeeRoyMan


Mother mary….there you go again….
Need me to kick your godam ass?


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

I was following but never chimed in because you're so far beyond what I can currently do I figured I'd just sit here quietly and take notes.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> What did you use for the kerf core?
> 
> I tried something similar the other day with no luck.
> 
> ...


I cut the kerfs myself. Used 3/4" mdf core with rift cut oak veneer on both sides.
Left just a hair under 1/8" of meat.
I've done a ton of bending with the bender board. I figured this would be less work than using a couple of layers of bender board, and then veneering it, and then matching up the top to the sides. I think using the same material was an advantage.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> I was following but never chimed in because you re so far beyond what I can currently do I figured I d just sit here quietly and take notes.
> 
> - sansoo22


Thanks sansoo,
nothing spectacular to see here. It's all easy peasy, just got to go through the steps.
I thought some of it might be interesting to anybody that hasn't ever done it.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Last post,
> I can see this is pretty much a waste of my time.
> So anybody that was following, (Tony) Thanks
> - LeeRoyMan
> ...


Yes, but you are going to have to get in line!
There's a lot of people ahead of you wanting that honor.

(I think DW is leading that charge) LOL


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

I'm hanging in waiting to see some of the work on the big 12' built in. I have something of similar size planned for my house. Not sure when I will start as I first need to pull up carpet to expose the hardwoods and scrape popcorn off the ceiling. But considering that will be the largest project ever for me I thought picking up some pointers from a guy who does it for a living would probably be pretty beneficial.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I was following but never chimed in because you re so far beyond what I can currently do I figured I d just sit here quietly and take notes.
> 
> - sansoo22


+1 Me too!!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Pretty slick with that Kerf Core. Have to play with some small scraps and see how that works for me. Have a couple places that would have been, or will be helpful.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> Thanks sansoo,
> nothing spectacular to see here. It s all easy peasy, just got to go through the steps.
> I thought some of it might be interesting to anybody that hasn t ever done it.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Also guilty of following along and not commenting. I really enjoy seeing how the pros get things done. Thanks for sharing your work with us!


----------



## WatsonSamantha (Jun 24, 2021)

Awesome work! My respect!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Gunny,
Thanks Steve,
Appreciate you looking in.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Leeroy we're all here just dont have much input to provide.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Wine rack series of pics was great, thanks!

lR, you're an amazing talent, well done!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Smitty, corelz

I have been fortunate to acquire a few of what I call convenience tools. 
Tools not needed to build boxes, but sure makes it easy when you do.
Most of these are old tools that I have had for 15 - 20 years. Not pretty but they work and they let me be lazy.

Start with the panel router.









Makes dados and rabbets a breeze.









Next if you're going to tape any edges, you got to have an edge bander. This probably saves me the most time out of all of them. One of the tools when I got it I didn't know how I got along without it.



























Need to drill adjustable shelf holes? No more rocking shelves. 
However it doesn't deal with custom hole layouts very well, as it's a pain to remove and re install drill bits.
But it does make for good templates that you can choose what holes to use for hand drilling.



























Sure makes it easy to knock out some boxes pretty quick.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Sweet set-up.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Does your panel router have air clamps to hold flat? I considered getting a carriage for a router for my panel saw, but always worried about plywood always being warped.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

Out of curiosity how long does it take just to make the panel in the pics above? I've always wondered how much faster the convenience tools make the process. YouTube always has the process in fast forward so its kind of hard to judge. I'm guessing you could give me a huge head start to where I've got my shelf pin jig out before you start and you'd still be done first.

I get you're a pro and anything that saves time is money. I do efficiency of process in my daily job with custom applications and systems integration so workflow efficiency is always something I find interesting.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

> It held it s shape very good, but was a little flimsy feeling,
> so I decided to glue a 1/16 wood skin around it to stiffen it up a bit.
> 
> A little glue and a little stretchwrap….....
> ...


Fun to see your process.

Question: have you ever tried bondo to fill the kerfs instead of the taping compound? They have one made (sold) for woodworking, though I don't know if it is any different that the regular stuff. Just wondering if it would make it stiffer.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Sweet set-up.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thanks Gunny


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Does your panel router have air clamps to hold flat? I considered getting a carriage for a router for my panel saw, but always worried about plywood always being warped.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


It does, but they need some work, the rubber gaskets leak and I've never taken the time to fix.
Did I mention I'm lazyyyyyy?
Here is a pic of the business end.










The faceplate has a very small footprint that actually rides down the material, so a warped panel doesn't really affect the depth any.
I have just been using a couple of hand clamps to keep the panel from moving more then any warpage.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Out of curiosity how long does it take just to make the panel in the pics above? I ve always wondered how much faster the convenience tools make the process. YouTube always has the process in fast forward so its kind of hard to judge. I m guessing you could give me a huge head start to where I ve got my shelf pin jig out before you start and you d still be done first.
> 
> I get you re a pro and anything that saves time is money. I do efficiency of process in my daily job with custom applications and systems integration so workflow efficiency is always something I find interesting.
> 
> - sansoo22


For drilling the shelf holes, It drills 42 holes at one time (21 on each head) So the panel in the picture took as long as it would take to put it into position, step on the pedal and take out. Maybe a minute tops.

The advantage of the dado machine is that you can cut multiple dadoes without removing the stock or moving a fence for each one. Another minute or 2 for the dadoes on that panel. Takes longer to mark the lines. Multiple panels go quicker because you can mark reference lines and then use the same lines for every panel. 
Bigtime time saver. IMO


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Nathan,

Yes, I think the bondo would have worked better. 
Cost more than the taping mud, but in this application, it may have saved me from applying the piece of veneer.

Actually, it was the first time I tried the mud. 
Would I use it again? Not sure. 
It would have taken a lot of bondo to fill all those kerfs full and would require a lot of mixing and moving fast before it starts setting up. It also would have cured faster allowing me to work on it sooner, so, IDK….


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> It held it s shape very good, but was a little flimsy feeling,
> so I decided to glue a 1/16 wood skin around it to stiffen it up a bit.
> 
> A little glue and a little stretchwrap….....
> ...


cool and timesaving stuff, Master.

Nathan, wood bondo has fiberglass strands and is more expensive. used it once, didnt seem any different


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Working on a job for a client who has asked me to bid on their library room also.
Doing the drawings now, I hope I get it, would be a nice job for me.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Working on a job for a client who has asked me to bid on their library room also.
> Doing the drawings now, I hope I get it, would be a nice job for me.
> 
> LeeRoyMan


Interesting design with that curved wall. Reminds me of the Admiral's place I worked security for. It was in mountains. They followed the natural cracks and such in the cave. Great room had such a curve in it.

Good luck on getting this job!!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Floor to ceiling would be yours? Think you can pull off the ladders? They might give you a challenge


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Gunny

corelz, Floor to ceiling…yes, I really want to do the coffered ceiling.
You're right though, may have to farm out those ladders…...


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

That curved wall is wood or sheetrock?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> That curved wall is wood or sheetrock?
> 
> - corelz125


It's either going to be wood panels or stone. 
I haven't drawn that part yet. 
I still have to draw in the crown around all the coffered ceiling squares, and shelves, and a few more details.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Several companies make hardware kits for sliding library ladders. Most of them are not cheap but probably worth it for reduced hassle.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Several companies make hardware kits for sliding library ladders. Most of them are not cheap but probably worth it for reduced hassle.
> 
> - Lazyman


Thanks Nathan, I've made a couple before. Yes, very expensive for what you get, but….....
I think Van ************************* is where I got my last sets. I haven't started looking around yet, I'm sure I can find them cheaper than VanDykes though. Got a source?


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

You're responsible for the stone work?


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I've not made a ladder but I've looked at them when a friend was thinking about replacing one. When my friend saw the prices, he decided he didn't need a new ladder.

The nicest kits I've seen are the ones from CS Hardware but they appear to be same as the ones that Van ************************* carries. I found some on Amazon that were much cheaper but I don't think that they have the metal rods that strengthen the rungs if I remember correctly. Not sure what else they might be missing that you would have to add on yourself.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

My buddy bought the kit from Van ********************. Was pricey but has held up to alot of use. You gotta pay for quality like that.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

corelz, No stone work for me.

Thanks Nathen,

Gunny, You're right about that.
.
.
.

(How about a barn door kit, with skate board wheels at the bottom ?...) lol


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> (How about a barn door kit, with skate board wheels at the bottom ?...) lol
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


If it works, why not. I have some rather odd solutions to problems at times. Kids down teh street might not like not having no wheels on the skateboard though. Maybe don't leave it in my yard??

LOL


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> If it works, why not. I have some rather odd solutions to problems at times. Kids down teh street might not like not having no wheels on the skateboard though. Maybe don t leave it in my yard??
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Haha, that a teach those little bastards….
.
.
.

Just finished up a couple of kids beds for a contractor buddy of mine.
Kind of weird layout, but needed room to get out the sliding door to the porch.
Box in the corner opens for storage.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Any word on that job?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Any word on that job?
> 
> - corelz125


Still working it. We'll see. 
There talking about overall budget for the house. May not want to invest that much.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

I've done cofers 2 ways. Run long nailers, then long box beams, then short nailers and short box beams killing into long ones. Then under bellies.

Or. I've laid out all flat nailers on ceiling. Built mitered boxes on ground, each of 4 pieces cut 1/8th short, installed them inside ceiling nailer grid, then ran under bellies. Cleaner look. Mitered corners showing instead of butt joints


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

LeeRoy,

I just caught up on the lurking. Very interesting to see what and how you build things. This might be my favorite T.V. show now. I look forward to the next post.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> LeeRoy,
> 
> I just caught up on the lurking. Very interesting to see what and how you build things. This might be my favorite T.V. show now. I look forward to the next post.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks, thumb,
Doesn't look like they're going to have me do it though. Maybe they're posturing for a price break, but that's not going to happen. I know what it's worth to me.

Thanks Petey and Gunny,
Going to have some more stuff to post here in a few, not sure it's very interesting though.
But neither is reality TV, so….......


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Thanks, thumb,
> Doesn t look like they re going to have me do it though. Maybe they re posturing for a price break, but that s not going to happen. I know what it s worth to me.
> 
> Thanks Petey and Gunny,
> ...


Mother wanted strong ladder holder. I believe this will work. 1 inch pipe fittings.

She bought me lunch, best I can get. LOL


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Mother wanted strong ladder holder. I believe this will work. 1 inch pipe fittings.
> 
> She bought me lunch, best I can get. LOL
> 
> ...


Nice rack, (weird telling a guy that)

Lunch can be better than a paycheck if you add in the meaning.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

So this is the next project I'm building.










Lower Base cabinets and doors are already made.

Right now I'm working on the long shelves, header, counter top, and sides. 
The shelves will have a 3/4" top with a 1/2" bottom.

The opening for the shelves is 142 1/2" wide. I decided that when I install, I wanted to install 1 long shelf, with no seam on the front, instead of 2 half shelves with a seam. 
Unfortunately the Alder Ply is 8' so I'm going to glue 2 pieces together with a full length solid front.

I decided to use splines to join the 2 halves. I used a 1/4" wide spline cutter in the router to rout the grooves.
I cut the splines out of Baltic Birch, drum sanded to width for proper fit.
So here are some pictures of the grooves cut, the splines, and the glue up process.





































Here is how I glued the up. Some straight edges to keep the 2 halves straight. Had to couple together a few clamps to get the 142 1/2" length.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Like how you have PLANNED for the LED lighting. I see so many where that was an afterthought when most of the project was done.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

That's a lot of plywood. Have the prices come down any in your area? Last time I checked they were still pretty crazy here.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks,
I forgot to mention that I also cut the backs and have cut groves and splines to put them together on site. The glass panels will cover all the seams except for the top, so I'll put that one together and take in one piece.
Install will be, put in bottom back, stack first shelf, put in second row backs, etc, etc…


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> That s a lot of plywood. Have the prices come down any in your area? Last time I checked they were still pretty crazy here.
> 
> - Lazyman


I paid $126.00 dollars a 4×8 (pricey)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> That s a lot of plywood. Have the prices come down any in your area? Last time I checked they were still pretty crazy here.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> ...


Ouch!!!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice design. Have you had to adjust your prices after the initial quote?


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Cool.

Why alder? Stain grade or paint?

Frameless? How do you build to fit wall to wall floor to ceiling? Soffit on top helps, how do you finish off the outside verts that are against the wall? Flat scribe mold?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Nice design. Have you had to adjust your prices after the initial quote?
> 
> - corelz125


No, I usually have enough in for material. If not, I make it up on the next job for them, or on extras.
Something usually comes up that I can regain some.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Cool.
> 
> Why alder? Stain grade or paint?
> 
> ...


Silly Boy, molding is for kids…hahaha 
Everything gets scribed in. End panels, top are wider to allow the scribing.










Stain grade. Specs from the designer!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

cant wait too see the finished product :<))))))))


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Finished making all my hardwood fronts for the shelf's, top, counter-top and side panels.
Not much to show.Cut everything to size, drum sanded, and cut the rabbets with a dado blade.










In hindsight, I wasn't thinking. This is what I did.









This is what I should have done. Would have made it a lot easier to assemble.










Bought a hinge machine for 50 bucks. Getting it cleaned up to use. Works perfect, just old and dirty like the rest of my tools. Should fit right in.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Did a little more today. 
Made the torsion frames, 
glued the tops and bottoms together, 
and added the face frame to the front.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> - woodbutcherbynight


Thank You sir,
Sorry your thread backfired on me, I had quite the celebration lined up for you.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Building the header today. This is what it's supposed to be. (142 1/2" long)










I have the bottom 2 halves already glued together.
First thing was to build the back rail, I didn't take pictures of it, but you will see it in the build.
Next was to make the supports for the face and to help hold the backrail.



















I glued them in place, then added some small 45 angle strips that I fastened with the 18g pin nailer.










I then attached the backrail.



















As soon as glue gets a little more set up, I will turn it over, glue and clamp the front to it.



















Next up will be the side panels and the counter top.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Sorry your thread backfired on me, I had quite the celebration lined up for you.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Nah, all is good. I enjoyed the banter, some feathers got ruffled. That is life.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

On to the counter top. More of the same, different parts and pieces is all.

Top is going to have a 3" self edge and will sit on top of the base cabinets. 
First thing was to make a frame for the top to sit on. Turn top upside down and build frame onto bottom side.




























After glue dried, Turned top over and clamped face to edge.



















Side panels tomorrow!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I got all my pieces parts finished, more the same as above.

I set it up a little to get a feel for the size. Picture the 10" header at the top, and the 3 shelves spread out.
Overall size will be 149" wide x 126" high
The base cabinets will sit on the toe kick that's sitting in front of it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

It has to be painted to?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

It's going to get a stain and lacquered finish. 
The face will have a dark ebony color and all the shelving will be American Walnut. (looks orangish on the alder)
This is the inspiration picture.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Finally don't have to completely cover all the grain.


----------



## HerringImpaired (Mar 13, 2019)

I have to score some of those clamps! They look ideal for someone with large hands.



> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

You deliver that in pieces and assemble on site?

You make end panels,what, 3/4" wider, scribe to wall? Cut shelves to fit after scribed end panels?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> *You deliver that in pieces and assemble on site? *
> 
> You make end panels,what, 3/4" wider, scribe to wall? Cut shelves to fit after scribed end panels?
> 
> - 1thumb


Exactly.

This one is going to be a little different. 
I checked the walls beforehand, so I'm only allowing 1/4" extra on the end panels.

Since I'm made all the shelves the 12' length (142 1/2") and there is a top and bottom to them, I don't want to scribe each one in the field.

I'm shooting for perfection when I scribe the ends, 
I'm planning on leaving an exact opening (within .0005) for the shelves to slide in.

It's all in the … technique MF! TECHNIQUE!) LOL, I heard that somewhere before


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> It s all in the … technique MF! TECHNIQUE!) LOL, I heard that somewhere before
> - LeeRoyMan


See….I can spot one 10 miles away…


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> It s all in the … technique MF! TECHNIQUE!) LOL, I heard that somewhere before
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> See….I can spot one 10 miles away…
> ...


----------



## gdaveg (Aug 1, 2020)

LeeRoy Man,

Great variety of projects. Excellent as always.

Had a client build a home that he put curved glass in one curved wall. I tried to talk him out of it and just put in segments that were siliconed on the vertical seams. He said "No",....it looked fabulous.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> *You deliver that in pieces and assemble on site? *
> 
> You make end panels,what, 3/4" wider, scribe to wall? Cut shelves to fit after scribed end panels?
> 
> ...


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Detailing all my pieces-parts. 
Since my (142 1/2") shelves will be fitting in between my 2 side panels, I want to make sure they are all the same.
I stacked them up on top of each other and took a long sanding block to the edges.




























Made the drawers, put in bars for the file drawers.










In the process of laying out the doors and fronts to double check the reveals.
Going to have 1/8" everywhere.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

LeeRoy,

This may be my favorite show as well. Really good work! I've tried the scribe thing not sure how to do that well. When you get to that point maybe take some picks on how to?

I played golf today. I worked on the rehab of this lawn cart yesterday. I know it's awesome.










I think you should find some steaming service or maybe a youtube channel.

Come back to Gunny's - we have post 777777 reserved just for you. That is a tribute.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Petey!
That is one fine lawn cart, it is awesome, but I don't see any wheels. 
What do you do, just drag it around? lol

Scribing is not bad. I'll try to take some pics for this one.

I'm not educated enough, (barely made it through High School) nor do I desire to take the time to create proper tubes for public.
A quick one here and there and maybe a slideshow once in a while is about all I have in me.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

LeeRoy,

The wheels are today's job.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Along with the wall unit build, I have a wall and ceiling to clad with 3/4" material. The wall is 118" tall x 34" and the ceiling is 57" x 34". The ceiling will go up first with the wall panel holding up one side of the ceiling. I don't want any fasteners going through the face so I'm going to use adhesive, but I want a mechanical hold on the opposite side of the wall. Since I only have 3/4" to work with I decide to use a piece of 1/2" L-channel. I routed out a slot for the 1/2" leg and took off 1/8" for the thickness of the channel.
Here are the pics, you will be able to see better what I did.
Here are the panels.

Wall









Ceiling









Here you can see the 2 cuts made. Used a slot cutter first for the leg and then routed for the channel thickness using a straight cutter and a fence.

The first pic is of the cutouts, the second is with the channel, and the third is with the channel inserted.




























Hopefully, this will be enough to keep the panel from falling on someone's head down the road.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Interesting approach. May borrow this for something.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

damn nice work,enough said !


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Interesting approach. May borrow this for something.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I'll let you know how it works. Hopefully it will allow me to put it up by myself.

Screw the L channel to the wall, cover the panel with plenty of adhesive.
stab the ceiling panel over the L channel, 
raise the other end up tight to the ceiling and put some screws in the end.
Side wall panel will cover the screws… 
I will also cut some cleats (maybe 6) to push the center up tight to the ceiling and leave them overnight until the adhesive sets up.

I'll take some pics of it in action, if I remember.

Thanks pottz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I am way farther behind in skillet.

Outdoor cabinets.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> I am way farther behind *in skillet*.
> 
> Outdoor cabinets.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


And a nice outdoor cabinet it is…

.
.
.

Have you tried the skillet Rich recommended? LOL

You have the skills to do whatever you want. 
As long as you can use the tools, you can make whatever you need to make.

Plus, I have been doing this sort of stuff since 1977. I have had a lot of practice and am still practicing.
I don't always win. I get beat up a lot, and end up going back to school more than I would admit.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have alot of practice being rushed through a project by ex wife. That has changed in years since divorce. These days I take as much time on details as I please.

One cabinet will have an outlet on side. Cord will be internal and come out back to plug into house outlet. I like convenience. Plus I think its cool looking. LOL


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Put in the drawers, pull out for a printer and pull out trash bin.




































Started on the finish.


















.
.
.

My next job! First preliminary drawing. 137" wide


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

thats quality all the way leeroy.sad that more so called cabinet guys cant do a decent job.people go to hd and then want what you do for their price.they dont get it,and never will for the hd price.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> thats quality all the way leeroy.sad that more so called cabinet guys cant do a decent job.people go to hd and then want what you do for their price.they dont get it,and never will for the hd price.
> 
> - pottz


 +1


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

LeeRoy,

Nice work. Very impressive.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thank you guys!..


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Details, details, details…
Since the fronts are going to get stained an ebony color, I need to make sure the v-groove has enough color in it so that when I tape the front off for the black, I can get a good crisp line.

*Because I didn't get enough stain into the groove when I sprayed them*, I had to hand brush stain into the groove. I did this after a sealer coat of lacquer so that any access would wipe off without leaving shadows.










Here they are after taking the paper masking off. Tomorrow after the lacquer is dry enough I will tape off the stained portions so that I can apply the black. 
(Then I get to turn them over and do it all over again to the other side.)


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Slow progress, feeling a little lazy today. (I credit it to having my second vac shot last night) ??

Stained and sealed the doors and drawer fronts today, (nothing to see)
All the shelving, sides and counter top are taped and covered with masking paper, 
ready to stain black in the morning.

Here is a small section showing the panels taped with just the front exposed. (hadn't applied masking paper yet)
Hopefully I will have a nice straight line after staining the black.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

There goes the grain…. bye bye grain


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

They did it again, hid the grain.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> They did it again, hid the grain.
> 
> - corelz125


LOL, yeah, just have to roll with it. 
As long as they're happy and write the check is all that matters.
.
.
.
.

I got a couple of coats of lacquer on the fronts. Pulled the paper off the header to check it out.
I think it should fly. Everything will still get another coat of lacquer, then will turn all the shelves over to do the bottoms.

Here are some pics of the header.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks awesome.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah damn nice finish.me i just wipe everything with an oil finish and hope to hell it looks good-lol.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Gunny


> yeah damn *nice finish*.me i just wipe everything with an oil finish and hope to hell it looks good-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Not yet, but 1 more coat of pre-cat should make it acceptable.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Got to do the grunt work.



















But it pays off in the end.
Now that's what I call a wet coat. (is it foggy in here or is that just me?) 
Love the smell of lacquer in the, well, anytime…..


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

cant wait too see the masterpiece installed :<))))))))))))


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Lee Roy when they want the heavy stain or paint that hides all the grain. They specify what species of wood to use or its up to you?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

with a high gloss finish like that how are you controlling dust that would get on the finish ?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> with a high gloss finish like that how are you controlling dust that would get on the finish ?
> 
> - pottz


he prolly uses pre cat and that dries very fast :<))))))))

;


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> with a high gloss finish like that how are you controlling dust that would get on the finish ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


thats true laquers dont take long drying.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> with a high gloss finish like that how are you controlling dust that would get on the finish ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


Lacquers are so easy a monkey could spray it and turn out decent.

I don't even clean up before spraying. Dust is really never an issue.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> with a high gloss finish like that how are you controlling dust that would get on the finish ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


are you sayin leeroy is a monkey ? ;-))


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Well, he's a pretty darn talented one.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Well, he's a pretty darn talented one.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


thats damn sure.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Lee Roy when they want the heavy stain or paint that hides all the grain. They specify what species of wood to use or its up to you?
> 
> - corelz125


Most of the time I decide on what woods. 
Rarely do the dumbass designers know what they want. They're just after a look. I actually choose alder for the whole job, but had a hard time finding anything long enough for the fronts so I switched to poplar for all the faces, since the color is so dark anyway.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> with a high gloss finish like that how are you controlling dust that would get on the finish ?
> 
> - pottz


It's just wet, it's a dull rubbed finish, which is about a 20 sheen. I blow everything out real good and I have a big swamp cooler (evaporative cooler for the east coasters) that blows pretty good. I open the roll up a couple feet and the air flow takes everything out the door.Yes, it's a precat lacquer that dries fast.

You don't have to be a monkey to spray it but, wearing the suit helps.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have noticed a huge improvement in my finish by having a dedicated finishing room. Still a work in progress but getting there.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> I have noticed a huge improvement in my finish by having a dedicated finishing room. Still a work in progress but getting there.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


A dedicated room is a nice thing. Not only can you make it a clean room, but you can finish something in it and then go back to making sawdust in the shop. Now to get you using pre-cat lacquers. haha
Nah, waterbases are getting better all the time. It's just hard to make the switch after using the chemicals for so long. You know, the Old Dog, New Trick kind of thing.

I miss a dedicated room. I had a 5000' shop that had a 25' x 25' spray room with exhaust vents, filtered doors.
Being able to spray and go right back to work was important when running a shop. Plus it was big enough to layout a lot of pieces parts to spray more at one time. Dry time can be a killer.

Nowadays I'm working with what I have until I reach retirement.
I coming Martha….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I do like I can go back and make sawdust while finish dries.

I dream of a 10,000 ft shop…....... It's the paying for it that is hang up.

Oh and this pesky go to work issue.

Basically I need a winning lottery ticket, or a wealthy relative or friend to leave me some cash. LOL


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

LeeRoy that is looking real good.

I have about 500 sq feet and do the finish at the counter in the Kitchen our on the out side bar.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

The finish is all done. Here is the base just sitting. 
I got all the fronts on and will do the final adjustments on site. (reveals a tad over 1/8")
The toe kick will be black and scribed to the floor on install.
Putting the electrical in next.
Install is not until the 22nd so need to find something else to work on.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Beautiful work LeeRoy.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Beautiful work LeeRoy.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

do you mean I'm gonna have to wait till 23 to see this master piece installed :<((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Very nice and impressive work, in no way boring.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Petey, pottz, Tony

You too Jim, 
I didn't think anybody but the garage group followed along. Appreciate it.

Tony, probably won't have any pics for a while. Closer to the end of the month.



> I dream of a 10,000 ft shop…....... It s the paying for it that is hang up.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Me too, but paying for 2500 ft is bad enough. lol


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> I didn t think anybody but the garage group followed along.
> - LeeRoyMan


Well…you thought wrong….


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> I didn t think anybody but the garage group followed along.
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Well…you thought wrong….
> ...


Well…..I guess there are those rubberneckers that can't avoid a train wreck…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

looking forward to the install.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

While waiting to install, I have a wall that I will be covering with pre-manufactured stacked wood panels.
It's approx. 16' wide x 10' high. 
There are 2 large windows that I need to trim around so that I can butt the panels into the trim.

The panel material is a reclaimed weathered look, so I have to match my trim to them. I selected ash, which I think will give me the best shot at matching the color. (I haven't started that yet)

To get the aged reclaimed look, I took the pieces over to a buddy of mine that has a wire wheel sanding machine.
The "SuperMax Super Brush 36". It made quick work of my trim pieces. The camera was hard to pick up the detail, but this is what I'm doing.

Here is a section of the panels that will butt into the trim pieces.









Here are a few pieces of the trim.




























So much easier than sandblasting.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Pretty slick looking


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Is it different than hitting it with a wire wheel on a 4" grinder?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Is it different than hitting it with a wire wheel on a 4" grinder?
> 
> - corelz125


Depends on the wire wheel, but no.

Just faster and uniform, especially if you were to do say a 4×6 for a beam or something
like a cabinet door, 1- 30 second pass, and the door is done.

Plus you can do light passes or heavy passes for the desired look, and it wouldn't be hodge podged as if doing it by hand.

My other option was a wire wheel using a drill…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> My other option was a wire wheel using a drill…..
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


That is not really an option, its like having a circumcision with a chainsaw.

LOL


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Panel is looking good.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Panel is looking good.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thanks Petey, But, The panels are pre- manufactured, and come in interlocking style tiles that are about 9" x 20" 
(just guessing the size, CRS is kicking in)
I'm just going to make the trim for the panels to butt into.

Gunny 
"its like having a circumcision with a chainsaw"
Sorry you know this. lol


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

leeroy im lookin at the pic's.is it real wood,or a manufactured material to resembly wood ? same for the trim ?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> leeroy im lookin at the pic s.is it real wood,or a manufactured material to resembly wood ? same for the trim ?
> 
> - pottz


The panels are real wood, made from reclaimed material.
The trim I'm making out of ash wood that I ran through a wire wide belt machine.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> leeroy im lookin at the pic s.is it real wood,or a manufactured material to resembly wood ? same for the trim ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


looks incredible.is this going in your home or shop ?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> leeroy im lookin at the pic s.is it real wood,or a manufactured material to resembly wood ? same for the trim ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


Governors house with the wall unit I'm building. This is going on their man cave wall.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> Thanks Petey, But, The panels are pre- manufactured, and come in interlocking style tiles that are about 9" x 20"
> (just guessing the size, *CRS* is kicking in)
> I m just going to make the trim for the panels to butt into.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Why would *C*ritical *R*ace *S*cepticism cause a person to be forgetful?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Thanks Petey, But, The panels are pre- manufactured, and come in interlocking style tiles that are about 9" x 20"
> (just guessing the size, *CRS* is kicking in)
> I m just going to make the trim for the panels to butt into.
> 
> ...


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Finished matching my trim.
1st used a white pickled stain, then sealed it with a coat of lacquer.
Then mixed a little chestnut and weathered oak in with a lot of mineral spirits and used it as a wash over the top.
Finished off with 2 coats of 5 sheen pre-cat.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

nailed leeroy,that why your a pro and im a hobbiest.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> nailed leeroy,that why your a pro and im a hobbiest.
> 
> - pottz


Same here….


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

LeeRoy,

That is excellent work!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Building another glass case….ugh!!!
Man, the things I have to do to pay bills…....










This is going to be a cover for a Hypervsn fan.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Is glass cheaper than wood now?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Is glass cheaper than wood now?
> 
> - corelz125


Not sure about that, but it's a lot less sanding and finishing. Plus, I don't have to hide the grain


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Is glass cheaper than wood now?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ...


Perfect


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

I've no experience working in glass, but plexiglass has that in-common at least. I love that when the joinery is done, it's done. Maybe some Brillianize wipe-down, but that's about it. Just don't ask me about polishing edges.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Some install progress.
Everything is fitting like a glove, after scribbing to the walls and ceiling. No caukling necessary, so far….



















I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Had this been me, 4 tubes minimum….

LOL


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I have scribed and have it work perfectly. Other times I struggle.

Lack of practice I guess.

Nice job leeroy


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thank You Guys,

Had to do a little touch up this morning.
Re-sprayed the front edge, it took a little shrapnel but I Dr.'d it up.










Because of the small room, it's hard to get a good picture of it all. 
But here it is so far, client still needs to pick handles for it. (I wish it wasn't going to have handles)
I also still have to make the framed, glass panel dividers.
Pictures really don't do it any justice. 
When I post it as a project, I'll try using a different camera. (instead of a phone)


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

see MASTER Very beautiful :<))))))


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Your phone pics are better than Bandits camera pics.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Your phone pics are better than Bandits camera pics.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah slightly -lol. i think he uses daguerreotype.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have been out of loop for a week with my son here for a visit. How is this project coming?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

^Starting the wall covering^

Everything else is done except the glass divider panels for the wall unit.
(just got the glass today) metal frames are cut and ready to attach to glass.

The client now wants me to extend her kitchen base cabinets 12'6" 
and make some pull-out drawers for her vanities.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Off to a slow start. 
Be even slower tomorrow when I get to the ladder height.
This old man is not looking forward to it, but, I'll get er done.



















I actually finished the last row before leaving.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Man that looks good. Might want that for my refurb in my office.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Gunny, Also, THANK YOU for your service…

Almost got it done today. Just a few fill in pieces left on the sides. Was too tired to finish. 
I think I climbed the ladder so many times today, it's the equivalent of climbing Mt. Everest…. 
This old man is going to be sore tomorrow..


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Thanks Gunny, Also, THANK YOU for your service…
> 
> Almost got it done today. Just a few fill in pieces left on the sides. Was too tired to finish.
> I think I climbed the ladder so many times today, it s the equivalent of climbing Mt. Everest….
> ...


i like it lots :<))))))))))


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Thanks Gunny, Also, THANK YOU for your service…
> 
> Almost got it done today. Just a few fill in pieces left on the sides. Was too tired to finish.
> I think I climbed the ladder so many times today, it s the equivalent of climbing Mt. Everest….
> ...


looks incredible but giving me flashbacks to the 470 sq ft of saltillo tile i layed a couple weeks ago.im still not fully back. too damn old for this kind of stuff anymore.gotta start listening to the wife and,CALL THE GUY!!!!-lol.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks, Tony and pottz,

Yeah pottz, tile work is hard on the back. I would call the guy too, but I'm so broke I can't afford the guy.
Tile work waits until I absolutely have to do it. 
That being said, it's almost time to start doing some flooring. Not looking forward to it that's for sure.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Thanks, Tony and pottz,
> 
> Yeah pottz, tile work is hard on the back. I would call the guy too, but I m so broke I can t afford the guy.
> Tile work waits until I absolutely have to do it.
> ...


AHHH FLOORING…........ sorry just had a mild stroke,took me 10 minutes to type this! i hear ya i saved a couple grand at least ! wife doesn't understand that.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Time to get the glass Dividers made for the wall unit.










The glass has a black anodized frame encasing them.
Made a small jig to hold the frames square as the adhesive sets up. 
In the morning I will clean them up and go put them in.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm making a frame for some neon signage to attach to.

The client wants the center to be white and the frame around the outside to be black.
In the process of painting now. I have the center painted, and have taped it off to apply the black.



















(Got to keep busy if I want to pay the bills.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Things are looking good LeeRoyman.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

You are saying busy with a good variety of projects.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Glass, wood, paint you do it all. Hey as long as they pay the bills that's what counts. You have to branch out to Brooklyn and Manhattan then you can charge 10xs more and they're happy to pay it.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Leeroyman the wall s awsome (I now need a lazer) what brand and model?

The out let's are killing me. There has got to be a 3d printer that can color match. All decorators would buy them! My wife would be first.

Nice work.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks corelz,



> Leeroyman the wall s awsome (I now need a lazer) what brand and model?
> 
> The out let s are killing me. There has got to be a 3d printer that can color match. All decorators would buy them! My wife would be first.
> 
> ...


Petey, I just have a Bosch GLL 50 Not very expensive and works pretty good for the money.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Hung the board Friday and put on the neon signage.
Nothing for me, but for an eccentric young millionaire, (maybe 35 at most) I guess it's cool.
My contractor buddy took the picture. The neon looks too bright in the pic, actually looks better in person.
It's hard to read because of the glare in the camera, but it says "I Love You to Pieces"










An electrician is coming to put the plug behind the board so no cord will be hanging. 
Lighting is also controlled with a remote for dimming.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Hung the board Friday and put on the neon signage.
> Nothing for me, but for an eccentric young millionaire, (maybe 35 at most) I guess it s cool.
> My contractor buddy took the picture. The neon looks too bright in the pic, actually looks better in person.
> It s hard to read because of the glare in the camera, but it says "I Love You to Pieces"
> ...


well if your a 35 millionaire i guess thats a touching message ?


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

"I love you to pieces" sounds a little like a threat.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> An electrician is coming to put the plug behind the board so no cord will be hanging.
> Lighting is also controlled with a remote for dimming.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice LeeRoy


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

If he gives you more work that silly sign paid off


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> If he gives you more work that silly sign paid off
> 
> - corelz125


This is the same condo I did a lot of work in at the first of the year.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

LeeRoyMan,

Have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> LeeRoyMan,
> 
> Have a great Thanksgiving.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thank You Petey,
May your Thanksgiving be great as well.

Great Family
Great Friends
Great Food

Cheers!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Built a couple of shelves to go above these "ready-made" cabinets.
12" x 120" x 3" 
Maple ply top and bottoms, Hard Maple Fronts (pre-cat lacquer finish)


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice simple design, they appear to be floating. Looks good and sturdy.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

What is your way to attach them to the walls ?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Eric,

corelz, cleats on the back wall (screwed into studs) and cleats on both sides. 
No studs on the sides, so corkscrew anchors and panel adhesive (PL3X Locktite) I won't use liquid nail.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Thanks Eric,
> 
> corelz, cleats on the back wall (screwed into studs) and cleats on both sides.
> No studs on the sides, so corkscrew anchors and panel adhesive (PL3X Locktite) I won t use liquid nail.
> ...


That's okay, I bought it all.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Thanks Eric,
> 
> corelz, cleats on the back wall (screwed into studs) and cleats on both sides.
> No studs on the sides, so corkscrew anchors and panel adhesive (PL3X Locktite) I won t use liquid nail.
> ...


Well, you certainly have a place to put them 

I shouldn't have said I won't. I will, but I prefer the PL 3X whenever possible.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I made a couple floating shelves. Can always use another method to mount them.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

My floating shelf. I left a cavity in the back that fits a 2×4 that was screwed to the wall. A little over kill.

Nice job on yours LeeRoy


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Petey.

The recessed 2×4 is perfect. Another thing I will do in your application is to cut a very small angle (maybe 3 degrees) at the backside of the shelf. This lets the shelf angle up just a hair so that as weight and gravity and compression of the fasteners and sheetrock start to happen the shelf will level out.

Another thing I try to do is make them level. LOL


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I need to remember that angle for the next time. Last one I made for my son if he puts a fish bowl on it it will lose a little water.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> I need to remember that angle for the next time. Last one I made for my son if he puts a fish bowl on it it will lose a little water.
> 
> - corelz125


Double-check the angle, 3 degrees might be a little strong.
I've set quite a few and I hate it if they angle down. I'd rather them sit up a hair.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

One I did for my daughter sat pretty good. One for my son was a bigger cantilever. He just pits his toys on it so no big deal it's a little slanted


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the 3 deg tip and the leveling thing. I may need tools for that?

Truth be told, my dad was looking at it and said it's a 1/16 high on one side. don't you know he was right. pissed me off. He had and eye. I think it settled some over the years. Ha.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Not much going on here. Usually slow through Christmas, and as is once again….

Built a shelving storage cabinet for my mom.
Just white melamine with a woodgrain whitish edgebanding.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Looks pretty good, and yes it's best to please Mom.

Merry Christmas


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice work, my mother sure likes it when I bring something in to put up.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Looks pretty good, and yes it s best to please Mom.
> 
> Merry Christmas
> 
> - Eric


Thanks Eric, Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Nice work, my mother sure likes it when I bring something in to put up.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thank You,
Yes, seeing how much you do for your mother, this is barely anything.
Keep up the good work.

Mom really likes anything I make for her, I wish I had time to do more….


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Made this End Table to house a bass speaker for the TV
It was painted to match some other furniture in the home.
Pretty cheap and basic build for the discount price that was paid.
I pretty used material/scrap I had around the shop, the client provided the stone for the top.





































Then for Tony_S , I used these bulky ass inset hinges


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

looks nice,and whatever pays the bills is good.ive used those hinges many times,and yeah there a little bulky and can get in the way sometimes.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

I didn't say those ones looked bulky…I was talking about the toolless ones. But, ya, maybe I should have said they look 'bulkier' than those. lol! 
Bulky…with sloppy holes I'd bet.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> I didn t say those ones looked bulky…I was talking about the toolless ones. But, ya, maybe I should have said they look bulkier than those. lol!
> Bulky…with sloppy holes I d bet.
> 
> - Tony_S


The bodies (arms) are about the same. The hinge cup plate is bigger. Here are 2 side by side. (Not inset) 
(maybe be an older version, I've had it a while.)


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

The picture from Richelieu's website…it looks pretty similar.









I'm done flip flopping…I ordered them. If they look like ********************, or the doors fall off….you're fired.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice little build, and using up the drops makes it pay for itself. Great job.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Best I could make of it


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Like the top on that awesome cabinet.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

How is the outlook for upcoming work in 2022 Lee Roy?


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Happy New year Leeroy!

Speaker cab looks good.

What did you use for paint? Looks like it lays nice and flat.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks ALL!

Eric, I have 5.38 into it for the felt feet buttons, (besides the initial cost of leftover material)

corelz, not a lot lined up. 
I have a kitchen install starting Monday, then some closet crap. 
Maybe early retirement if nothing else pops up. 
Something usually does though, we'll see.

Petey, It's Pre-cat lacquer. I use it on 90% of my finishes. It does lay down nice and smooth. I like it.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Not sure that I have ever seen anyone put a bass speaker in a raised enclosure like that that. I'll bet it vibrates and buzzes like crazy when they crank up the sound. It'll look great though.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Not sure that I have ever seen anyone put a bass speaker in a raised enclosure like that that. *I ll bet it vibrates and buzzes like crazy when they crank up the sound.* It ll look great though.
> 
> - Lazyman


No, I don't think so, it's just a subwoofer for the TV 
The folks are in their late 70's, I don't think they will be "cranking" up the sound.
But Thanks for your input.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I've had a subwoofer that was sitting on the floor make a nearby cab stand vibrate when watching movies so I can't imagine what it will do inside a cabinet. Of course, I do sometimes crank it up.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> I ve had a subwoofer that was sitting on the floor make a nearby cab stand vibrate when watching movies so I can t imagine what it will do inside a cabinet. Of course, I do sometimes crank it up.
> 
> - Lazyman


LOL….OK, Thanks
I'll let you know if it's a problem.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Maybe it will work like a guitar and the resonance will enhance the bass affect.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

*


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks neat but that room appears to be too skinny to not have the left and right front channel speakers not closer to the outer walls.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

OK,
I wasn t asking for a sound expert. But thanks anyway.

WAS just sharing my experiences…

- LeeRoyMan


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

double post


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

You didn't get one, you're welcome.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Install progress.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

damn sweet leeroy.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks pottz,
Will be hanging the rest of the wall cabinets tomorrow and putting in the Island Cabinets.
Then Crown molding, and cabinetry for a couple of bathrooms.

Then relocate the old (looked pretty new to me) kitchen cabinets to the garage.
Should be busy for another week.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

LeeRoy very nice work.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Your a busy man there. Looking good


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm impressed with how much you get done! That would take me forever…


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Sras it's like me in golf. I pay to play, I don't get paid to play. LeeRoy, he be a pro.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks guys,

I'll try to re-post my next hopeful job. 
I went to the client's home today to check out the space and review the *(conceptional)* renderings I was given. I left with a positive feeling about it, so that's a good thing.
I'm working with a dizzy designer (associate) that doesn't have a clue. Fortunately, her boss does and I have done a lot of work for her before. 
Looks to be the kind of job I like so I hope I can get the work.



















Turns out to be a lot of other work as well, Hopefully, I will get to post some of that also.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Looks like it will be a lot of big panel work?


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I can't wait to see what you do with it.

Is the ceiling paneled too? Looks like some indirect lighting hidden up there but the areas between the lights?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Been busy,
I finished the kitchen and bath install. Now knocking out a quick simple closet for the same client.
Meanwhile still bidding on work for my future client, hopefully!

I'm pretty sure I'm getting the theater room. (But, never know until the check hits the bank)

I'm also in the process of bidding turning the garage into a showroom for his cars.
Designers have come up with the look, I am drawing it to get the jest of it.
Here are some of the designer's renderings.









Here is what I have drawn (for myself) in SketchUp.










Might have to hire a helper if I get them.
I hope I do get them, they will keep me busy for a while.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

damn leeroy kind of a dirty garage,i wouldn't park my truck in that crap box-lmao !!!!


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

That's pretty cool. What are they planing for the floor?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> damn leeroy kind of a dirty garage,i wouldn t park my truck in that crap box-lmao !!!!
> 
> - pottz


I'm with you, but apparently, he doesn't mind parking his "Shelby" Denali Truck in there.

Lazyman, I don't know. Since it wasn't anything to do with my scope I never bothered to ask.
I'll find out at our next meeting though.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> damn leeroy kind of a dirty garage,i wouldn t park my truck in that crap box-lmao !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


damn,i guess my ford ranger probably would be out of place…..................(big sighhhhh) !


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Hope you get the work LeeRoy


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice, kinda weird with the truck in there but hey if you got money….


----------



## DeCe40 (12 mo ago)

Any word yet if you got the job?


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

LeeRoy,

Thanks for the comments on the table.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> I m also in the process of bidding turning the garage into a showroom for his cars.
> Designers have come up with the look, I am drawing it to get the jest of it.
> Here are some of the designer s renderings.
> 
> ...


When the designers put together a rendering, do they offer any dimensions that you can start from to generate your own plans or are they painting a picture for the client then you have to take measurements to get a better idea of what the project will actually entail?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I always get my own rough measurements and take pictures of pertinent details before doing anything.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Latest Updates:
Doesn't appear that I got the Theater/Garage Job. They thought the price was High. I don't play the bidding game, so onto the next. We'll see if they call back after they get some other bids. Who knows, it's all part of it, although I was hoping to get it.

Went through Covid with the wife, Kept mom safe during the ordeal. (86 years old, she lives with us!)

After finishing the last Kitchen Install, I did a Melamine Closet (pretty basic, not even worth pictures).

I also remodeled another Kitchen. I moved some cabinets around so they could cut out walls to open up the kitchen to the living/dining rooms.
Before:








After: (still in progress)









Bidding on another Wall Unit: Not sure if I will get it or not. (It's 10'8" x 12'4")









Meanwhile, I will be doing a Kitchen re-face. 
Putting on New doors and just the faces on any exposed edges. (PIA job)

Hustling to pay the bills…...


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

That sucks you lost that job. Good to hear everyone is doing good after covid


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Got to let them know


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

LeeRoy,

Corlz is spot on!

Have you ever put in hidden drawers etc in any of your work? I love doing that. Youtube Hidden in plane site (or something like that). Wall unit that hid guns and other things.

You are a good man taking care of your mom.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

LeeRoy,

Corlz is spot on!

Have you ever put in hidden drawers etc in any of your work? I love doing that. Youtube Hidden in plane site (or something like that). Wall unit that hid guns and other things.

You are a good man taking care of your mom.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

They have been instructed to lower expectations by the dictator (as have we all), if they still want quality, everything relevant is up +20%, why should competent labor be any different.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Have you ever put in hidden drawers etc in any of your work?
> 
> *Wall unit that hid guns* and other things.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I try to add hidden areas whenever the chance comes up.
I did a hidden gun room once. Split a big bathroom into two halves. 
Made the front half look like a built-in wall unit (that matched a wall unit in the office outside the door.)


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Taking the Laptop and Sketchup drawing over to meet with the clients to sell the Wall Unit Monday.

My Motto (Your Deposit is Important)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Taking the Laptop and Sketchup drawing over to meet with the clients to sell the Wall Unit Monday.
> 
> My Motto (Your Deposit is Important)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


good luck,and yeah, money talks.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I have hidden areas in all of my projects. Just mine are hidden mistakes. 
Good luck


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Taking the Laptop and Sketchup drawing over to meet with the clients to sell the Wall Unit Monday.
> 
> My Motto (Your Deposit is Important)
> 
> ...


Thanks,
I'm pretty sure I'm a shoe-in for this one.
I did some work for our Governor, they live next door and have seen my work, so the chances are good.

But until the money is in hand you just never know. 
(I thought I would be building a theater wall unit right now too! ) still might but chances have gone down a lot.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah whenever we order custom hardware it's gotta be paid in full,no deposits.then if they say,we dont need it anymore it's so sad, you own it.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

*Carelz* - Your 'Skilled Cheap, Cheap Skilled' post is great. We have a saying in my business ( Of course, so many others do as well…) When called for a bid and the prospective asks 'How much?' Our usual answer was 'You can have it Good, Fast , Cheap. Pick any two, you can't have the other'. Usually they got it. If it's a real Dimwit, I'd go on to say; 'Let's imagine you're calling me to have a house built (I was not in that business) and you ask how much? Depends what kind of house you want. Is it a cabin in the woods or is it a mansion you want?' Usually a light bulb would go on in their obviously tiny brains! Aaaah….The life of bidding! 
P.S.; I started sending a bill for estimates if I didn't get the job. Said that up front. No surprises. Otherwise my day of pulling teeth for info and crunching numbers is built in. Learned not to be 'desperate'. Too many fish and good, regular clients!  If they were real A-holes, I'd say I'm jammed and give the number of someone who I didn't like! )


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> P.S.; I started sending a bill for estimates if I didn t get the job. Said that up front. No surprises. Otherwise my day of pulling teeth for info and crunching numbers is built in. Learned not to be desperate . Too many fish and good, regular clients!  If they were real A-holes, I d say I m jammed and give the number of someone who I didn t like! )
> 
> - MSquared


I'm pretty much the same way,
I always weigh it out whether to charge (up front) for drawings or not.. 
Since a majority of my jobs are through repeat designers/contractors I usually just hide it in the quote.

When it's not a normal referral (new client) if it's small I just include the price in the bid. When it's bigger, like a kitchen, then I will give a price upfront for the drawings and deduct that price from the job if they move forward with it.

When they're A-holes, 
I jack up the price so much that they either go away or I get paid for dealing with their dumb azzes.
I never refer them to anyone else, if they don't want me to do the job, let them go find someone else on their own…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

in our business,lumber as the primary,all take offs are charged by an outside vendor.if they buy the lumber it's comped.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Phew….
Looks like I get to stay in my house, and will be able to eat for another month…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Phew….
> Looks like I get to stay in my house, and will be able to eat for another month…
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


congrats.having a home and eating are good things.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Phew….
> Looks like I get to stay in my house, and will be able to eat for another month…
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


'Bout time…Give the little guy a break for a while!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks,

It'll sure feel good to have a decent job for a change.

It gets old chasing around small stuff that barely pays the bills. 
But, I've been around long enough to know you have to take the good with the bad.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Speaking of small stuff,
Made this podium today for a construction company. Inside will be a rack for equipment with a removable panel to access the back of the equipment. Casters to roll around.
It's just pre-finished baltic birch, probably going to get kicked around a lot. Still have to put some clear on the edges.
Not meant to be pretty, just functional.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

You use a cnc in the shop?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> You use a cnc in the shop?
> 
> - corelz125


No, I would if I had one though…


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Slanted dadoes are done by hand with a router?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Slanted dadoes are done by hand with a router?
> 
> - corelz125


Table saw, w/dado blade.
Just ran them through after the tops were cut at the angle.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

LeeRoy, nice podium.

I now have to find a way to use podium in a sentence today, or get someone to say "podium"

its a challenge.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Building the verticle uprights for the wall unit I'm making. 
4 each of the inner dividers, and 2 outside ends. ( I actually call them I-Jambs and End-Jambs)










Using the panel router to rabbet the edge for the face frame front and the groove for the recessed back.









This is the rabbet on the front









Drilling the adjustable shelf holes, (using three levels with 5 on each level)


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Built the 2 bottom base cabinets today. (melamine)
1 side will be for storage and the other will have 2 file drawers.









The file drawers will have a gang lock, note the routed groove for the rod and the hole for the lock.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Very nice LeeRoy.

Glad you are eating.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Very nice LeeRoy.
> 
> Glad you are eating.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thanks Petey,
It's a rough business when you are a one-man band with a wife and mother to support.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Building business is a tough business to be in. There's a lot of ups and downs. Seems like all the work comes at the same time. Then goes away at the same time.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Building business is a tough business to be in. There s a *lot of ups and downs*. Seems like all the work comes at the same time. Then goes away at the same time.
> 
> - corelz125


Always an E-Ticket ride on the Roller Coaster.
.
.

Making the dividers. Cut the grooves out on the fronts, put the 2 halves together, attached the front.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Refinishing some doors real quick. (blocked from that other thread) But, I hand sand with 320 in between coats, then use a super fine sanding foam pad.


















Back to the wall unit build: (Finishing up the Ijambs and End Panels)
Sanded the fronts flush with the sides.









Trimmed them to length on the radial arm saw.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

did you say,RADIAL ARM SAW !!!!!! leeroy you know those are dangerous and can cut off your hand or kill you man !!!!!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> did you say,RADIAL ARM SAW !!!!!! leeroy you know those are dangerous and can cut off your hand or kill you man !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Mine will crosscut 26"... 
That will cut your whole damn arm off… (why do you think they call it an ARM saw??)

These jambs are 16" wide by 2" thick, No problem!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Sounds like a radial dis-arm saw.

What's the color on the doors being refinished? Looks like ebonized oak a little.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

To think radial arm saws were a staple in most shops for decades. Then they became machines of death.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Sounds like a radial dis-arm saw.
> 
> What s the color on the doors being refinished? Looks like ebonized oak a little.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


It's just lacquer thinner with black tint in it. Doors are maple veneer


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> To think radial arm saws were a staple in most shops for decades. Then they became machines of death.
> 
> - corelz125


My first machine was a craftsman arm saw. 
Scared the crap out of me, used the hell out of it.
Had plenty of stuff shoot out of it because of misuse…
I can see where the machine of death thought comes from if you don't know how to use it properly.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> crosscut 26"...
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


time saver extremo


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> crosscut 26"...
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> ...


It does come in handy, but I still cross-cut more on the table saw.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> To think radial arm saws were a staple in most shops for decades. Then they became machines of death.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ...


still use a craftsman.only do 90 cuts with it though.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I got the countertop put together today. (But if you're not interested in that, check out the mess in the shop)

It's 148" long. (28 1/2" seam 91" seam 28 1/2") I did 2 seams so that there wouldn't be a seam in the middle of the desk. I also put the seams so that 16" of it will be covered by the upper jambs. I did a spline joint on the seams.
I used 1" poplar for the front. Poplar was the only material I could find long enough to do the front in 1 piece. 
Glued and clamped with a 1/4×1/4 rabbet.










I'll be building framework for the under side and attaching flat boards over the seams for some extra strength, 
if I get back to the shop in time tomorrow. 
I have to go install the doors I showed above and then go to another house and remove some crown so that they can put up a big mirror.
Distractions that come with the territory…..


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Looks like that took a bit of time for the glue up. Good that your staying busy.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

you always impress me. but im easily impressed i guess.or maybe not!!!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

WHat mess? If I did a glue up that big the floor and me would be covered in glue and something would be out of square. Looks flawless to me


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> WHat mess? If I did a glue up that big the floor and me would be covered in glue and something would be out of square. Looks flawless to me
> 
> - corelz125


Same for me…..


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> WHat mess? If I did a glue up that big the floor and me would be covered in glue and something would be out of square. Looks flawless to me
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ...


Thanks,

You would think differently if I panned back and showed the rest of my shop, trust me, it's out of control.
I need to take a break and put it all back together…Maybe this weekend?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> you always impress me. but im easily impressed i guess.or maybe not!!!
> 
> - pottz


Thanks,
I'll go with easily impressed. LOL


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Dressing the seams.
I don't like it when the seams telegraph back through the paint after a while so this is what I do.
Here is the countertop with the 2 seams.









First I take a grinder and grind a small groove over the top of the seam.









Then I fill it with bondo, sand it flat, and pre prep it with primmer before starting the painting.



























Now when I start painting…..what seams? 
I've done this a lot and it works really well for me.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Great job. Never thought about bondo but it works.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

I think there's a video where Rob Cosman rails against the RAS and then in the very next video he uses one. Oh the irony.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> I think there s a video where Rob Cosman rails against the RAS and then in the very next video he uses one. Oh the irony.
> 
> - DevinT


I don't know who he is, but everybody has their own opinions on RAS's for sure. 
I know that I like mine.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I think there s a video where Rob Cosman rails against the RAS and then in the very next video he uses one. Oh the irony.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> ...


he's one of the you tube weenie woodworkers leeroy. i love mine and it gets used everytime im in the shop. i rarely cross cut on the table saw, so much easier with the RAS . i wish i had the 26" cut you do,i can do about 14"-15" on mine.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Mine is a 16". It came out of a big box store (Builders Square) that was around before Home Depot or Lowes.
They closed down a couple of stores, it was barely used. I got this one and a 55 gal drum dust collector for 400.00, then at the other store I went and got theirs for 300.00. Sold one of them for 800.00.
Love it when a deal works out.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Free saw plus cash, not bad at all.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I gave my RAS away in 2006.

Nice work LeeRoy


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> I gave my RAS away in 2006.
> 
> Nice work LeeRoy
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thanks Petey,
How is the new place going? Last I saw you were putting stuff back into the shop.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Here is the underside of the countertop.
I used a 1" poplar cleat on the back. Then glued and pinned cleats in-between. 
I just shoved a shim under the clamp for downward pressure.

Over the 2 seams, I glued and pinned a piece of 5/8" Baltic Birch (anything would have worked.)


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

BBply has sky rocketed in price for you yet?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> BBply has sky rocketed in price for you yet?
> 
> - corelz125


I'm not sure off the top of my head but I'm guessing 
the last time I bought a 5×5 of 5/8" (pre-finished) it was 79 and some change.
I would have to look to be sure though.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Not much to share. Started the 2 top sections. the upper section is 4" and the lower one is 3" 









I got all the pieces-parts cut and started to assemble the first one. Each one will be made like a torsion box with a top and bottom sandwiched to a frame and then applying the face.










Made a minor error, (brain fart) grabbed the smaller frame piece first. easy fix, just added 1" to it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

you told me you have little to share and no one cares about a cabinet builder.you are so wrong my friend !


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> you told me you have little to share and no one cares about a cabinet builder.you are so wrong my friend !
> 
> - pottz


And I thank all 5 of you….LOL…..(maybe 6)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> you told me you have little to share and no one cares about a cabinet builder.you are so wrong my friend !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


bud remember, it's not about quantity it's about quality !


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> you told me you have little to share and no one cares about a cabinet builder.you are so wrong my friend !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


I appreciate the wealth..


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey there's at least 7 of us that comment. Usually there's more voyeurs out there who look but don't comment. Gives us a behind the scenes look into how it's done for a profit.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Some threads I started I dont even know if I got 7 comments


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

LeeroyMan, you give us ideas, and we like to see progress on projects. Keep up the good work.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i agree about the looky loos,why not chime in and contribute.ive had projects that get liked but the dont say anything ? hell if i like a project ive always given a comment. leeroy dont ever think what you give us is not 110% appreciated. hell if ive got only one guy that liked what ive given,i feel it was worth my effort.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

OK, Okay..
Then here's a LeeRoy Tip! YMMV

Sometimes, when applicable like below, Here is what I do.
I'm dadoing the grooves for the recessed backs. (3/8" dado) I don't like the jointer pads or whatnot, I just use my hands but to give better grip, I take a damp rag and go over the surface. Grips like a champ, lets me push down firmly without my hands sliding.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> OK, Okay..
> Then here s a LeeRoy Tip! YMMV
> 
> Sometimes, when applicable like below, Here is what I do.
> ...


now see thats a cool tip.when you said it i realized right away how well that would work.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Interesting tip. I may try that one on the next set of dado cuts. I really don't like all the new fangled safety things on machines. Of course most of mine are at least 30 years old. Table saw is 60 years old, no safety stuff on that.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Interesting tip. I may try that one on the next set of dado cuts. I really don t like all the new fangled safety things on machines. Of course most of mine are at least 30 years old. Table saw is 60 years old, no safety stuff on that.
> 
> - Eric


damn wild man !!!!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I believe in safety in the shop. Just hate ones on my tools, they get in the way. And I will take precautions, the other day I was cutting some aluminum stock with the chop saw, clamped the stock to the fence.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thats useful for me since I dont always grab the pads either. I'm guilty of not using the safety devices on my table saw took them all off.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Thats useful for me since I dont always grab the pads either. I m guilty of not using the safety devices on my table saw took them all off.
> 
> - corelz125


i new you were a wild man ! so what are considered safety devices ?


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

All I have is a blade sticking out of a cast iron top and a fence


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

That sounds about right. Works like a charm.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> That sounds about right. Works like a charm.
> 
> - Eric


same here, so whats the problem ?


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I cant see nothing with the guard on. Dropped the riving knife down also. Got in the way using the dado set and never put it back up


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I cant see nothing with the guard on. Dropped the riving knife down also. Got in the way using the dado set and never put it back up
> 
> - corelz125


now im all for gettin rid of the guard but not the riving knife.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

All these posts went into my spam folder.

Nice work LeeRoy


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> All these posts went into my spam folder.
> 
> Nice work LeeRoy
> 
> - Peteybadboy


And rightfully so…LOL
Thanks Petey


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> so what are considered safety devices ?
> 
> - pottz


I think this is one, I can't remember the last time it has seen action though.
I keep it around for OSHA


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

LeeRoy that's what happens when you forget to lock the doors when you leave for the night. The riff raff sneak in and make a mess.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> LeeRoy that s what happens when you forget to lock the doors when you leave for the night. The riff raff sneak in and make a mess.
> 
> - corelz125


It's all good,
I think we are all considered riff raff…..


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Here is the top section box, almost ready to put the poplar front on.









Tried to get a shot down the line to show how straight they are, but it didn't show very well.









Here is the top section completed, still needs to be cut to length, detail sanded, edges eased, etc, etc…









On to the next,
rinse and repeat, (this one is 3" thick)


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I can see that thing is straight as an arrow. Is that a Wexler clamp? Whats the height of that bench?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

and thats how a pro does it kids !


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> I can see that thing is straight as an arrow. Is that a Wexler clamp? Whats the height of that bench?
> 
> - corelz125


Yes Sir, (Sure you were thinking of Wetzler?) Good eye! I have about 80 of them. 
I'm going to get rid of about 30 of them if you know anybody?









The bench is 21" high. Works out pretty good. Great for building cabinet boxes…


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Wetzler's the correct spelling. I have one of them when I need a short clamp that's my go to. I might be interested in a few of them. That 21" puts the tops at a good working height so you don't need a step stool to get to the top.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Really appreciate the pics showing the details. Few years back I started on a trend to not have raw plywood edges showing. Started using better joinery methods. Sure it takes bit longer but I am happier with end results. Threads like this one influenced my approach. Keep posting.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Really appreciate the pics showing the details. Few years back I started on a trend to not have raw plywood edges showing. Started using better joinery methods. Sure it takes bit longer but I am happier with end results. Threads like this one influenced my approach. Keep posting.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thanks Gunny,

To be honest, I slaked off on the last 2 top sections I just showed. I should have rabbeted the fronts on like I did the end panels and the ijambs that I posted earlier. Instead, I pin nailed and clamped them. Got lazy…


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Block sanding the face to receive the Poplar front









The grooves for the recessed backs.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I got the 2 top sections done.









Cut to length









Finished up the lower-end panels and scribes.









and made the Toe kicks for the base cabinets









Just about got everything ready to start painting.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Looking good LeeRoy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Looks like the Radial arm saw was the perfect tool to cut it down to size. Are they as heavy as they look?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

*MASTER :<)))))))))*


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Are they as heavy as they look?
> 
> - corelz125


Heavier….


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> *MASTER :<)))))))))*
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Far From…. more like an average cabinet maker that has several years of experience is all.
But Thanks!!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Cut small rabbets at the top of the desk end panels and the wall scribe pieces, for the doors to line up with once the countertop is on.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

average i think not i seen quality work already and you my friend do *QUALITY WORK :<)))*


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Starting to take shape.
I did a dry fit to check everything, just need somebody to come and help me set the 2 tops in place, haha

Still have to drill holes for wiring and lights.
Still have to make the drawers.

Coming together nicely.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

That is looking good LeeRoy, can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

If you were in a closer time zone I would give a hand. It looks huge now it's together.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> If you were in a closer time zone I would give a hand. It looks huge now it s together.
> 
> - corelz125


pick me up when you go thru PA. :<)))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

looking good LeeRoy


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

2 steps forward then, another brain fart.

After setting the unit up for a dry fit, I noticed that the open section, above the desk, 
has the jambs drilled for adjustable shelves but there aren't going to be any there.









What to do, what to do. Remaking them is out of the question. Could veneer over them, would need to go buy veneer, or I could just bondo over them.

Bondo was the winner, but just filling them and sanding them smooth I fear will telegraph through the paint after a while so back to the gouge and fill method.
I sanded a small "well" over each hole.









prefilled all the holes and sanded flat.









Then I floated a full layer over all the holes and sanded smooth.


















The fix is in, back onto the next step, drilling light holes and making raceways for the wires.

The wife says I'm starting to make more and more of these stupid mistakes, I think she is right.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

N8ce save. When this ulis set in place, will there be a wall at each end. If so maybe you could have just switched sides. Just saying.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> N8ce save. When this ulis set in place, will there be a wall at each end. If so maybe you could have just switched sides. Just saying.
> 
> - Eric


I wish, lol

The unit does go in between 2 walls, but the end panels are taller than the inner jambs.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

That stinks. But it looks like you saved the day.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

you'll make it work just fine and it will look fantastic because your a pro unlike us that are mere mortals.and thats why people will pay to get quality work done.thats if their smart enough to get what you pay for.and smart enough to hire you.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice save!!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Seems like you been working on this one every day of the week?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Seems like you been working on this one every day of the week?
> 
> - corelz125


Yeah, got to get it out of here. Lot of other stuff in line. I figure still another couple of weeks before install.
It's going to take a while to paint.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

The good thing about posting the mistakes is that only 7 people will know….maybe 8…. LOL


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> The good thing about posting the mistakes is that only 7 people will know….maybe 8…. LOL
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


better check the view count leeroy almost 7200.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> The good thing about posting the mistakes is that only 7 people will know….maybe 8…. LOL
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> ...


Let's do the math 

7200 views
20% were looky lews when the thread first started
So 5760 views

Thread has been going for 10 months so that's
576 views per month.

Half of those views were mine
So 288 views per month.

That breaks down to 9.2 views per day
and since everybody views it twice a day

That equals 4.6 viewers. 
Oh Man, it's worst than I thought…........LOL


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

> Seems like you been working on this one every day of the week?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ...


Sometimes you need that one day to clear your head and reset. I know sometimes the work has to get done though


----------



## bk_ou_10 (May 26, 2020)

This is my first post on this forum in 674 days and the only thread in my watchlist if that says anything. Please keep the good content rolling.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

> This is my first post on this forum in 674 days and the only thread in my watchlist if that says anything. Please keep the good content rolling.
> 
> - bkou10


We told you LeeRoy there's other's out there who want to see what you do.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> This is my first post on this forum in 674 days and the only thread in my watchlist if that says anything. Please keep the good content rolling.
> 
> - bkou10
> 
> ...


thats what i told him ! too dang modest.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> This is my first post on this forum in 674 days and the only thread in my watchlist if that says anything. Please keep the good content rolling.
> 
> - bkou10


Thanks bkou10 (I think I'll refer to you as #10) I appreciate it, anything I can answer for you just ask.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> This is my first post on this forum in 674 days and the only thread in my watchlist if that says anything. Please keep the good content rolling.
> 
> - bkou10
> 
> ...


OK, it's confirmed there could be at least 10.
(I'm just funnin you know)


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Making a little wire chase under the desk. 
We're going to put in a multi plug strip since the outlets will be behind the file drawers.

Nothing fancy just going to be a shelf with a drop down door for access. 
I'm also going to put a grommet in the counter top, center of the desk area.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Put in the bar and key lock for the gang locking mechanism for the file drawers.
.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Are you gonna work tomorrow to or take 1 day off?


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I stopped by an estate sale yesterday. They had a Craftsman radial arm saw there for $275. I won't be surprised if it's still there tomorrow. Everybody is scared of them these days.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I stopped by an estate sale yesterday. They had a Craftsman radial arm saw there for $275. I won t be surprised if it s still there tomorrow. Everybody is scared of them these days.
> 
> - corelz125


i dont get it,i would die without mine.ive ben using one since i was about 12,never been hurt or cut yet.once you get a feel for one it's as safe as any tool.you hear about table saw injuries all the time,ever here of a RAS injury. ?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Are you gonna work tomorrow to or take 1 day off?
> 
> - corelz125


I only went in for about an hour or so today. 
Tomorrow I'm going to go in and drill the light holes and that will be about it. 
Maybe do some cleaning. 
Be home in time to watch some racing.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

That's not bad then. Gives you a little peace of mind then some rest.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> I stopped by an estate sale yesterday. They had a Craftsman radial arm saw there for $275. I won t be surprised if it s still there tomorrow. Everybody is scared of them these days.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ...


275 seems a little steep, but, without seeing it ??

I would like to find me a nice OMGA Radial Arm Saw.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I did not see the mistake LeeRoy. Move along, nothing to see.

Doesn't everyone have bondo in a cabinet?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Petey,

I went in to the shop today and drilled some holes for the LED lighting.









Next is to take a little sandpaper and break the edges so that nothing sharp is going to rub on the wires.









Here is the LED light I'm using. When my transformer/drivers come in (should be here Mon.) I will show you the pieces parts to hook all the lights up.
The system is all the Hafele Loox5 brand, and I'm using the 12v.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

They have a good look, be interesting to see them lit up.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Went back to that estate sale this morning the saw was marked down to 250 i doubt it sold. The old guy was looking to get most of the stuff sold so probably would of let it go for less. 
Those lights are easy to wire?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Those lights are easy to wire?
> 
> - corelz125


Were you looking at the saw to buy?

Yeah, easy as heck, but you pay for the easiness.. It could be done cheaper with pieces parts off the shelf and hand wire everything together, but I like the system so I use it and just charge for it.

It's all plug and play. I'll post about them tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

No i went for a Columbian vise I don't have room for the RAS. I looked at some led's with the transformers and strips for my under cabinet light but wasn't sure but a friend told me theyre real easy to do.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> No i went for a Columbian vise I don t have room for the RAS. I looked at some led s with the transformers and strips for my under cabinet light but wasn t sure but a friend told me theyre real easy to do.
> 
> - corelz125


It's pretty easy. Here is a site you can look at. If you get around to it, I can walk you through some of the stuff you need.

The system I use is from Hafele, the site above I'm sure would be a lot cheaper.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

my go to wood supply guy sells that brand,top of the line.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Those strip light leds I looked at but ended up just buying a led light bar that was hard wired to a switch. Those led strips are cool. my friend had them around his entry way door and would change the colors with the click of a switch.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I did some LED in an entertainment center. I think I had to solder the wires. PITA.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I did a quick video of the LED lighting. Easier to see and hear than trying to explain pictures.

It's all the Hafele Loox5 System.

I'm not the greatest at making videos, so I hope it gets the point across.
(No, I'm no "woodshopnerdery" sorry)

Anyway, here is what I'm doing. With this system you can hook up strip lighting as well as the pucks.
I'm no expert but I have a descent handle on using their product so if anyone needs some help I can try to.

My middle upper section will have 5 lights. I have a 2 way extension cord that I will attach to the same 4 way cord as I'm using in the video.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

That's a lot easier then those strips. Just keep adding cords for more lights. I see where the price can add up but you get simplicity for the cost. Well woodnerd worries more about making videos than things out of wood. He has the wrong screenname for himself.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

That's pretty slick.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks,
I know there are a lot of other Systems/Brands that do the same thing and probably cheaper, but this works for me.
I've never had to go back and fix any of the lighting I have put in. And if I ever have to, I know I can just bring the new pieces with me, unplug the old, plug in the new and problem solved….

Maybe it's that good, or they just don't call me…win, win.. lol


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I have everything built for the wall unit. Today I just spent getting everything ready for paint, detailing some things, double checking everything.

I combined the desk side panels and the little raceway shelf into one cabinet like an insert. I figured it would be easier to paint and install as 1 unit.









Started setting up the big panels to paint first.









I added some small angled pieces to the inside of this shelf section. This will help guide the wires when I pull them into holes that I have cut into the side panels. No pics of the side panels but the square holes cut in them correspond with the ends of the shelf.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

LeeRoy,

Thanks for the lighting video.

Looking forward to final install.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I am not sure what to be more impressed with. The video content or that fact that someone was able to successfully embed a video in Lumberjocks.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> I am not sure what to be more impressed with. The video content or that fact that someone was able to successfully embed a video in Lumberjocks.
> 
> - Lazyman


HaHa, I'm more than sure the embedding of the video is more impressive.
Here is the site that does it.


----------



## woodshopnerdery (Aug 12, 2021)

> It s all the Hafele Loox5 System.
> ...
> I m no expert but I have a descent handle on using their product so if anyone needs some help I can try to.
> ...
> - LeeRoyMan


BTW - I believe our friend Scott Markwood (the other Shopsmith guy) is a corporate trainer for Hafele America. He's a pretty cool dude, sure he wouldn't mind a reach out.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Update on the painting. Slow going when you can only layout a little at a time.

So far I have 2 coats of primmer on everything with a good sanding in between coats.
If anybody wants to know I use a precat primmer/undercoater 
It's a great product that fills voids good and powders up nice as you sand.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

From what I see it looks great.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Put the file drawers in. 
Mounted the lock pieces parts. 
Not much to them, very low security but as they say, keeps an honest person honest.
I'm going to add a few more straps, and screws, over the bar that slides up and down.




























Each drawer has two rows of files.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Here you are doing all kinds of work. I am struggling to put drawer pulls on two drawers! Maybe today is the day?

Real nice work as usual. Thank you for posting and this great info.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Looking like some high end stuff, well done. And it is better than what one can purchase in an office supply store.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

LeeRoy,

Thanks for the comments on my Drop Zone table. I did the build at my old house, trying to get it done before we moved. All I did here (new home) was add the drawer pulls. The pulls are really cool. Made in Bulgaria or some place. They have cool glass in the pulls. I did not show them, because my wife ordered them (after I showed her where I found them), because if any LJ's said hey like those cool pulls Petey, she would take full credit for the build of the table. :}


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

LOL, wifes, you got to love them, haha

I thought it would have been a quick turnaround if you had built them in the new house.

Don't listen to MM about the grain direction on the bottom shelf. 
The way I look at it there are no rules, and besides it goes with the floor….

It really is a nice build and fits the spot perfectly.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

With these big glue ups and finishing projects do you still get a little frantic while doing it? Or you have done it so many times you can do it in your sleep?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> With these big glue ups and finishing projects do you still get a little frantic while doing it? Or you have done it so many times you can do it in your sleep?
> 
> - corelz125


I've done it so many times, it's just routine. There's never really any curve balls, so nothing to get excited about other than deadlines.

When I ran my Commercial shop, we mainly built the merchandising displays and the exterior store fronts and cash counters. 
We did stores all over the place (Texas, Florida, Georgia, Arizona, Cal.,) Also did a lot here in Vegas, Malls and Casinos. We would build them here load the trucks and travel.
There were big penalties if you did not have their stores ready to stock when you were supposed to.
Every place was different, 
Dealing with General Contractors, Codes, Inspectors, Unions, Property Access, etc.etc…
I think there were plenty of times you could say I got a little frantic, but always persevered…

That said, this is a cakewalk.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> With these big glue ups and finishing projects do you still get a little frantic while doing it? Or you have done it so many times you can do it in your sleep?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ...


thats why your the pro and were wood weenies ;-))


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> thats why your the pro and were wood weenies ;-))
> 
> - pottz


I'm still a wood weenie…..


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

LeeRoy - are you n Vegas? Left there almost 4yrs ago. What area are you at?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> LeeRoy - are you n Vegas? Left there almost 4yrs ago. What area are you at?
> 
> - Hammerthumb


I'm out at the speedway now.
I remember when you were here. Asked you once if you knew Mark Snodgrass? Being in the flooring business.
I've done a lot of work for him. I've bought a lot of material at Virginia Hardwoods.
Any of that ring a bell?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Messed up a little. Long story short I ended up with the right side opening 1/8 to small for the glass shelves.
Bringing the glass back to the shop and going to run them through the jointer a few times to shorten them up.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

*GREAT JOB MASTER :<)))))))*


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Messed up a little. Long story short I ended up with the right side opening 1/8 to small for the glass shelves.
> Bringing the glass back to the shop and going to run them through the jointer a few times to shorten them up.
> 
> 
> ...


ok ! let us know how that works out.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Video it. Start doing livestreams. Sell LeeRoyMan gear. I'd buy a tshirt if it looked good.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Video it. Start doing livestreams. Sell LeeRoyMan gear. I d buy a tshirt if it looked good.
> 
> - 1thumb


dude your avatar is damn creepy.what is that ? and im good for a shirt too buddy.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Looks good from here. So you have a little fine tuning to do. Built iff site, that's still good.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Looks good from here. So you have a little fine tuning to do. Built iff site, that s still good.
> 
> - Eric


i thought he was a pro buddy,ive lost all faith now ;-(( i hope he can save the glass on the jointer ?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

It's still a professional job, in my opinion. I need some jobes like that.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> i thought he was a pro buddy,ive lost all faith now ;-(( i hope he can save the glass on the jointer ?
> 
> - pottz


I keep saying I'm just a cabinet hack!
Monday I'll change out the jointer blades and put in the glass chippers. Should be just fine.

Thanks GR8HUNTER!!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> i thought he was a pro buddy,ive lost all faith now ;-(( i hope he can save the glass on the jointer ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


you crack me up man.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> dude your avatar is damn creepy.what is that ? and im good for a shirt too buddy.
> 
> - pottz


Would be a cool shirt. LeeRoyMan in bold print. Beneath it in smaller print, 'They call me Master' The back could be a darkened silhouette of Leeroyman's head, hair all frazzled after a tough day of sweating for bucks thru woodworking. Sell like hotcakes. Great brand name.

My avatar is AI generated. You answer an exhausting amount of questions and surveys pertaining to your life experiences, opinions and current viewpoints. Based on your personality and responses an avatar is created and designed as a honest depiction of yourself. You want to come over, Pottzie?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> dude your avatar is damn creepy.what is that ? and im good for a shirt too buddy.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


lol-let me check my schedule and ill get back to ya !


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

1/8" to small i call that good. just hit it with the rubber mallet


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> 1/8" to small i call that good. just hit it with the rubber mallet
> 
> - corelz125


buddy once he runs that glass through the jointer he'll be fine.listen and learn ?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> 1/8" to small i call that good. just hit it with the rubber mallet
> 
> - corelz125


Maybe a sledge hammer…


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

> 1/8" to small i call that good. just hit it with the rubber mallet
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ...


Now you got the idea if the first hammer doesn't work just get a bigger one. 
Always better to have extra then be short.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

You can run glass through a jointer?

Looks good from here.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> You can run glass through a jointer?
> 
> Looks good from here.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


remember leeroy is a pro,dont try that at home !


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> You can run *glass through a jointer*?
> 
> Looks good from here.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


If you wear enough safety equipment and don't care if you break the glass. :>O
(Or….. a glass polishing machine works even better)


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> You can run glass through a jointer?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Honestly, you'd have to be a moron to try something like that. Any idiot knows you do that on a table saw!

DUH


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> You can run glass through a jointer?
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> ...


ive heard a track saw works pretty well on glass,the trick is to put the blade on backwards that way it doesn't bite in too aggressively !!!!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> ive heard a track saw works pretty well on glass,the trick is to put the blade on backwards that way it doesn t bite in too aggressively !!!!
> 
> - pottz


I've been using a laminate blade with a negative rake angle and getting pretty good results. I do still have partial vision in one eye, so I must be doing something right.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

> Messed up a little. Long story short I ended up with the right side opening 1/8 to small for the glass shelves.
> Bringing the glass back to the shop and going to run them through the jointer a few times to shorten them up.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats impressive LeeRoy! Well done!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ive heard a track saw works pretty well on glass,the trick is to put the blade on backwards that way it doesn t bite in too aggressively !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


hmmm ill have to give that a try.im still getting a lot of chipping !


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I did read that some place a long awhile ago. If you tape the glass and have it between something the table saw would cut the glass. I'll believe it when I see someone else do it first. I aint trying


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh, it will cut it alright-just maybe not to the number of pieces you want.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Thats impressive LeeRoy! Well done!
> 
> - moke


Thanks Moke..
.
.
DISCLAIMER: 
THE ABOVE GLASS CUTTING INFORMATION IS FICTITIOUS. JUST A JOKE, DON'T TRY ANY OF IT.
WOODWORKING EQUIPMENT SHOULD NOT BE USED TO TRY CUTTING GLASS!
(PLEASE TAKE IT TO A GLASS COMPANY.)

That being said, I think corelz has a pretty good method.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Thats impressive LeeRoy! Well done!
> 
> - moke
> 
> ...


great i went and bought that laminate blade rich mentioned.someone is gonna reimburse me leeroy ? damn cruel joke if i must say so !!!!!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Thats impressive LeeRoy! Well done!
> 
> - moke
> 
> ...


It will still work, if you can flood it with water as you're cutting. Sorry, no reimbursement.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Thats impressive LeeRoy! Well done!
> 
> - moke
> 
> ...


yeah but then my saw top is gonna rust ! well ive got a lot of glass to cut so im just gonna go for it i guess ?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> yeah but then my saw top is gonna rust ! well ive got a lot of glass to cut so im just gonna go for it i guess ?
> 
> - pottz


Good Luck, Keep a barrel of sawdust close by just in case, it should dry up the water. 
(Wear Eye protection, very important.)


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

It will also absorb the blood.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> It will also absorb the blood.
> 
> - Lazyman


LOL.

The doctor says my vision could improve over time now that they've gotten the shards out.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

great tips guys i appreciate the help.i was gonna just squint real tight but rich has convinced me i should use safety glasses !


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> great tips guys i appreciate the help.i was gonna just squint real tight but rich has convinced me i should use safety glasses !
> 
> - pottz


Wuss! Man up, Larry.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I enjoy a nice shard.

heading to NAPA in about 2 months


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I enjoy a nice shard.
> 
> heading to NAPA in about 2 months
> 
> - Peteybadboy


shard in the eye no,chard in me oh yeah !


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I think you guys mean shart?

Petey, Enjoy Napa. 
If you get a chance, head over to Sonoma (Sonomo Plaza, look it up) about 25 min away
Lots of shopping and dining and tasting.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok will look up Sonoma plaza. I think I have walked it in the past. Some art shops? Some woodworking in those shops?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Ok will look up Sonoma plaza. I think I have walked it in the past. Some art shops? Some woodworking in those shops?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Not sure about the wood working.
I've been there 3 or 4 times. 
Nice elegant dinner with friends once. (wish I could remember the restaurant.)
Wine tasting a few times with the wife.
Closed down a bar one night with old friends. (or maybe was just asked to leave) :>/


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Starting a new job. 
Replacing the doors on a kitchen with natural finished Maple slab doors.
Showing the backs laid out now.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I be watching LeeRoy, that looks like a good job you picked up.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> I be watching LeeRoy, that looks like a good job you picked up.
> 
> - Eric


Thanks, but it won't be much to follow.  I'm just taking off the old doors and putting on new. Adding new end panels onto the finished ends. The kicks are Aluminum and the reveals are all tight so the cabinets won't be touched.
I'll also be doing a few other small jobs during the next few weeks. 
I'll probably post a little about them but there not much either.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

But it's work, just the same.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

We gotta see up close pics of the doors and the grain now.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> We gotta see up close pics of the doors and the grain now.
> 
> - corelz125


I ordered the slab doors, but was impressed with the grain on the fronts. I will take some pics. 
85% of the faces have some curly/fiddleback/figured (whatever you want to call it) grain to them,
It was totally unexpected but I was happily surprised.

The 1/8" hardwood edgebanding on the doors is made from about 5 layers of wood. (I didn't count them)
I'll show some pics of that too.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Waiting on a band saw delivery - yet again.

LeeRoy - the cabinet guys are coming today to finish the job (been 4-5 months?)

I bet there is no way they will finish today.

Could you step in?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Waiting on a band saw delivery - yet again.
> 
> LeeRoy - the cabinet guys are coming today to finish the job (been 4-5 months?)
> 
> ...


he didn't have time to respond here but he called and told me to tell you he's on the way to the airport now and should be at your house first thing in the morning to get the job done ! what a guy huh ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Here we go.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

That looks nice, bet your ready to start using it.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Just landed at the airport… no one here to pick me up?
Guess I'll go home. shucks….

Nice Saw Petey, Congrats, I hope you will enjoy it.

I'm always glad to help in any way I can as far as your cabinetry goes. 
I don't really know what I can do from here though? 
Anything I can do, just ask.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Just landed at the airport… no one here to pick me up?
> Guess I ll go home. shucks….
> 
> Nice Saw Petey, Congrats, I hope you will enjoy it.
> ...


sorry leeroy i did my part.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Just landed at the airport… no one here to pick me up?
> Guess I ll go home. shucks….
> 
> Nice Saw Petey, Congrats, I hope you will enjoy it.
> ...


Can't blame him. If I had a brand new band saw to put together I wouldn't have gone to the airport either.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Just saw this, probably nothing new but thought it was cool.

False bottom drawer. Anybody ever hear of one?

Drawer splits right at the top of the drawer slide, 
top portion of the drawer hangs over the guide 3/8" which hides the seam.

Piano hinge on the back, and probably needs some way to keep it lined up when it's closed.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Slick idea, great hiding spot.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

> LeeRoy - are you n Vegas? Left there almost 4yrs ago. What area are you at?
> 
> - Hammerthumb
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed this Lee Roy.

I worked for Virginia for several years as operations manager.
Mark is one sharp cookie when it comes to stair building. He did all of the stair building for Brian's Masterpiece. Do you know Ed Garcia at Peterman Lumber, or Gerry over at Woodworkers? Ed is a good friend I use to golf with a lot.
I bet we met at some time or other.
So I got a call from Virginia Hardwood home office a few months ago letting me know they were closing down. Very sad.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah thats damn cool.never seen that trick either.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

If you could lower the split between the upper and lower drawers, you could hide the seam just below the top edge of the draw slide and that would likely serve as alignment between the two as well. Having only a slight purchase at the top of the smaller of the two drawer, you'd probably need some kind of reinforcement to make sure the two could be safely supported to the max capacity of the drawer slides.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Have a new trick to build into the next cabinet build Leeroy


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Sorry I missed this Lee Roy.
> 
> I worked for Virginia for several years as operations manager.
> Mark is one sharp cookie when it comes to stair building. He did all of the stair building for Brian's Masterpiece. Do you know Ed Garcia at Peterman Lumber, or Gerry over at Woodworkers? Ed is a good friend I use to golf with a lot.
> ...


Sorry if you hadn't heard, Ed passed. 
His son Eddie is still at Petermans. 
Joe Lombardi took over Ed's position. (don't know if you know him or not)

I've known Gerry (and Christian) since about 85'
They just shut down Woodworkers… (that sucks for me) went there a lot.

I still see Mark on occasion. He's a good guy, lots of high end clientele too.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> If you could lower the split between the upper and lower drawers, you could hide the seam just below the top edge of the draw slide and that would likely serve as alignment between the two as well. Having only a slight purchase at the top of the smaller of the two drawer, you d probably need some kind of reinforcement to make sure the two could be safely supported to the max capacity of the drawer slides.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


That works.
Hard to tell but the drawer member sticks up about 3/16" or so. 
I think it would cradle the upper portion pretty good.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

> Sorry I missed this Lee Roy.
> 
> I worked for Virginia for several years as operations manager.
> Mark is one sharp cookie when it comes to stair building. He did all of the stair building for Brian's Masterpiece. Do you know Ed Garcia at Peterman Lumber, or Gerry over at Woodworkers? Ed is a good friend I use to golf with a lot.
> ...


Didn't want to take over your thread here with more personal stuff. Had not heard about Ed, but had lunch with him before I left LV and he told me about his medical issues. When I last spoke with him about a year and a half ago he said he was doing ok. I'll give Pete Peterman a call. Known him for longer than Ed. This makes me sad.
Sorry to hear about Gerry and Christian also. I've been going there for years and would spend money there just to help support their local business. Hope they are doing ok, but will give them a call tomorrow.
Last thing, have we met before? Virginia Hardwood? Woodworkers?


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

LeeRoy love that hiding place in the drawer!

Line the inside of the drawer sides so that when closed it goes down into the lower box and holds tight into the lower drawer.

Do the top part of the drawer like I would do a humidor lid. The lid is "indexed" into the lbox. fits real tight.

Might have to raise the bottom of the top portion for the indexing wood.

Make any sense?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thinking about an adjustable platform, for undermount drawer guides, 
that you can mount your existing drawers to.
Sketchup prototype.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I can't tell what this will do?

Is it a platform that pulls out on the slides?


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

I like your idea LeeRoy. I could have used it when I installed file cabinets in my credenza. It would have made that part of the build a lot easier!


----------

